# Are Hymer finnished in the UK?



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

We have had three new Hymers in a row and been mostly happy. Our present one has given us a few problems but recently a couple of unexpected faults have simply knocked our confidence. 
An inch of water through the rooflight being badly fitted and now a headlight shatters, we have fallen out of love. 
What can Hymer sell you? nothing. We went to the Motorhome show in Cheshire today and bought a new Pilote Explorateur. We have dealt with a family business called SMC and they were great to deal with. 

Back to Hymer UK, we went to see the new B class, with a view to buying in a month or two. Nothing at the show except a couple of old models. 

Phil


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahhh, thats your mistake, Hymer UK. They are rubbish - you should have gone here: http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html Peter Hambilton is so helpful, unlike the other lot who don't seem to care...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a bit of a sweeping statement, Phil! 
There have been reports of poor build quality recently, but finished as a brand? 
And the set up for selling NEW hymers in the UK is well documented - it is a monopoly  . And OW - yes, you can get used Hymers from Peter Hambilton, but you can't get a new one which would be covered by warranties in the UK - Brownhills have that stitched up with Hymer AG group. 

oh nd Phil, - Pilote are good vans!! 8)


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

hi Mike,

I think Hymers trend has been down for several years now, the competition has caught/is catching. Brownhills are selling lots of things but Hymer....Surely someone else will take the franchise?

Phil


----------

